# Computer Geek Hiphop Video



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

STACK THE MEMORY.... TO THE SKYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ladylore (Feb 1, 2009)

Love it!!!  Thanks Daniel


----------



## Halo (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolutely love it :loveit:

Being a hip hop fan myself, this was just awesome!!!  How could anyone not like hip hop after seeing that


----------

